# The Miz’s New Look On Set Of The Marine 3 Homefront



## nipuncool (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/photo/24024/the-miz’s-new-look-on-set-of-the-marine-3-homefront/











Maybe he should keep this new look when he returns to the ring ?!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy crap... I don't even recognize him. :shocked:

It's a good look. He ought to consider ditching the faux hawk and see how it goes. This look for babyface Miz plz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I actually like this look. For once he doesn't look like a complete toolbox.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Better. Keep the hair and grow the beard out and he might actually look the part to an extent.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Holy crap he actually kinda looks like an actor now.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I actually like this look. For once he doesn't look like a complete toolbox.


My exact thoughts


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Im almost certain hes returning as a babyface. When was the last time they had a wrestler who was a heel in a movie? Kinda hard to market the movie when they are heels.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This look makes me hate him less.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Didn't even recognize him. Looks a lot better on him than the faux hawk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, this just really makes it clear what a disaster the Fauxhawk/Clean-cut look is. This look is leaps and bounds better than his prior look. The Miz needs to grow his hair out and the facial hair out jusssst a bit more and come back to the ring looking like that.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Holy crap, looks way more badass and cooler than the fucking mohawk


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> Holy crap... I don't even recognize him. :shocked:
> 
> It's a good look. He ought to consider ditching the faux hawk and see how it goes. This look for babyface Miz plz.


LOL just come out already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He looks like a grown man instead of a 12 year old. Perhaps he should keep the look. It might help his character.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Revann said:


> Im almost certain hes returning as a babyface. When was the last time they had a wrestler who was a heel in a movie? Kinda hard to market the movie when they are heels.


They did it in the last Marine movie with Dibiase. True though, he's about to get future endeavoured so it probably shows how big a disaster that was for him. 

Miz as a face will piss me off. You can just tell he'll come out stretching his cheeks out with big smiles and pandering to every crowd, just like Sheamus & Punk are doing now...but worse because it's Miz.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Now if he grows a beard like everyone else is doing, he'd look even cooler.

That's a Miz that can really be taken seriously. Wonder when he's coming back.

He's also looking for a new "Be Miz" logo, so looks like he might be undergoing an image change


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Revann said:


> Im almost certain hes returning as a babyface. When was the last time they had a wrestler who was a heel in a movie? Kinda hard to market the movie when they are heels.


TED DIBIASE JR BRO!

No but seriously, mid looks like a fucking amazing babyface with this look, he literally looks like an action hero. I didn't even know he could grow a beard hahaha. If he came back with better ring skills, they can definitely sell him as a top babyface. Omg, imagine heel Punk with his current look vs babyface Miz with this look, would be just like a movie man. Fucking amazing look on him I'm not gay but seriously damn, I see what Maryse sees hahaha.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

lukus444 said:


> They did it in the last Marine movie with Dibiase. True though, he's about to get future endeavoured so it probably shows how big a disaster that was for him.
> 
> Miz as a face will piss me off. You can just tell he'll come out stretching his cheeks out with big smiles and pandering to every crowd, just like Sheamus & Punk are doing now...but worse because it's Miz.


If Miz turned face, he could still keep his catch phrases and attitude. We could really use a face who isn't as smiley and pandering. 

I would liken a face Miz to that Austin Aries. Confident, conceited, but full of personality. Not all of our faces have to be Cenas. The WWE ought to realize that.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

no shit hes going to look cooler, i mean shit, everyone looks better with more facial hair, so yeah, i agree, let him keep this,


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Never liked the Miz, but he actually looks like a main eventer now. He should keep this look.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

In that pic he actually looks like someone that can be taken seriously as a main eventer. All he needs to do now is learn to wrestle and not cut shitty promos and he'll be set.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I need to see a serious look first, still, a nice shadow he has there.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

He should keep that look. It makes him look older and sophisticated.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hope he continues growing the beard and ditches the faux hawk when he comes back. THAT look right there can be taken seriously for a main eventer. It's hard for a clean shaven guy with a faux hawk to be taken seriously in the main event. I like it.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

nipuncool said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/photo/24024/the-miz’s-new-look-on-set-of-the-marine-3-homefront/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep this look.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Who knew he could actually look credible? For a second there, I thought I actually liked the guy. :lol Weird.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

WTF?
He looks like Michael Biehn In Terminator


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

The Rated-Awesome Superstar!

Coming soon.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

He looks like a guy who I could imagine with a WWE belt.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

He looks like a young JBL.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so much obsession about what a guy looks like, and not enough obsession about how a guy can wrestle. Nevermind the fact that Miz has neither...


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

nipuncool said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/photo/24024/the-miz’s-new-look-on-set-of-the-marine-3-homefront/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like a real actor and not like wrestlers acting in a movie


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, he actually looks...handsome.

Much better than the faux hawk douchebag look.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

he is awesome thx


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

I like this over his fauxhawk, but his fauxhawk was amazing too.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sold on this look, facial hair rules. 

Anyway, He should come back with that look.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

In the Punk/Miz thread yesterday I said that Miz could easily become a babyface with the snap of Vince McMahon's fingers, but that the faux hawk would probably have to go. Looks like I was right on.

_Awesome_...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

look like a real star


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks really different.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

nipuncool said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/photo/24024/the-miz’s-new-look-on-set-of-the-marine-3-homefront/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He looks like a perfect replacement for Cena.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like a wrestler not like a computer geek who just went out of his parents's basement. He should keep the look.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

I agree with everyone else here, he really does look so much more credible than that mow-hawk this is the look of a star and someone I could take more seriously on tv, Do not go back to your old look miz if you know what is good for you


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, it's like Dr Jekyll finally figured out how to keep Mr Hyde at bay.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a pretty big Miz fan and I love this look a lot more than his previous. Should come back to the WWE with it.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

This is the most positive Miz thread that I have ever seen.


----------



## nipuncool (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty much everyone approves his new look... He should become face with this look when he returns instead of the tweener/heel before he left.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> This is the most positive Miz thread that I have ever seen.


This thread is an extremely great example at showing that looks are a HUGE part in making or breaking a character.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks credible, I always said that he needs a beard and a different character without all the forced facial expressions. Gym and beard and this guy can be a real marketable star there with Cena and Orton.


----------



## nipuncool (Apr 5, 2012)

BTW It would be great if the movie is successful as well..It would give him added momentum when he returns.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

For his own sake, I hope he keeps the look. The faux-hawk needs to go.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Miz looks like 










Still.. Better than he looks in the ring.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Much better look for him. Should definitely return to the ring with this look. He no longer looks like a 14 year old. At least he can grow facial hair.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

And so.... A new IWC darling was born.

Welcome back the awesome one.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Now only if he'd have a fraction of Steve Buscemi's charisma or personality..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

He should so carry that look over he looks more mature and adult here, I could so take him seriously with that look.

Unlike the recent WWe run where he looked unintimidating and prepubescent.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, going to agree with the rest, amazing look that could get Miz much farther than with the fo-hawk look.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like superhero babyface Miz :lmao 

Sent from my Ally using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

If he returns with the 12-year old look as a mid-card heel instead of this credible main event face I riot !


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*He looks like a man in his new look.*


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lady Killer, WWE Champ or WHC.
His future.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn! Now he looks like Kyle Reese from Terminator!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

too bad the change in look will not improve his in-ring skills.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

He looks like John Bishop.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the look. But a look doesn't mean he's turning face. It's for a movie. And to answer your question, DiBiase had The Marine 2 and was heel at the time. Movies don't dictate storylines (especially since this won't come out until 2013).

I'd expect The Miz to look almost the same as before when he returns and he'll return as a heel. At the house shows in August, he's being booked as a heel. Card is subject to change but he already has decided return plans and something like a turn would have been planned in advance if it was going to happen.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually like this look.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh oh....IWC Jumping on The Miz bandwagon! I never thought I'd see this!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Oh oh....IWC Jumping on The Miz bandwagon! I never thought I'd see this!


Just wait till he returns! They will be screaming for him to get the WHC! Then as soon as he gets it, turn on him. Just like every other damn superstar.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Just wait till he returns! They will be screaming for him to get the WHC! Then as soon as he gets it, turn on him. Just like every other damn superstar.


I don't see him getting the WHC, but it wouldn't surprise me to see him next in line for the IC or US Title feud. Christian vs. The Miz of the veteran face and the younger cocky heel returning to get noticed seems like something WWE would book. They could do that for SummerSlam, then leading to a Christian/Sandow feud afterwards.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Miz been getting that pie from the hot bitch in the photo.

Well done, Miz.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Revann said:


> Im almost certain hes returning as a babyface. When was the last time they had a wrestler who was a heel in a movie? Kinda hard to market the movie when they are heels.


ted dibiOsi, marine 2.


didnt think to hard about that one did ya.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You all know this movie will make Miz a Hollywood star, and he'll be leaving wrestling? Now don't get mad, I'm just warning y'all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Oh oh....IWC Jumping on The Miz bandwagon! I never thought I'd see this!


You missed out in 09/10. He had everyone on his nutsuck until he held the title. :lol


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

Give the man a push when he returns he was awesome as WWE champion!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Well DAMN. Shucky ducky quack QUACK. Didn't know he had it in him!




DoubleAwesome said:


> Oh oh....IWC Jumping on The Miz bandwagon! I never thought I'd see this!


Actually, I was considering jumping on something else. ohohohohohohohohoh

(I'm sorry, I'm sorry.)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, does he look like the guy from the Terminator?! Nobody has mentioned that!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Heel said:


> Wow, does he look like the guy from the Terminator?! Nobody has mentioned that!


And the reason I didn't know that is because I couldn't be bothered to sift through 8 pages of posts from the likes of you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> And the reason I didn't know that is because I couldn't be bothered to sift through 8 pages of posts from the likes of you.


The likes of you? Is that a racial slur? BLACK PEOPLE LIKE ME, HUH?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks fantastic now


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if he starts off a movie career side by side with his wrestling career.
I am pretty sure he'll be pushed straight to the main event as soon as he's back.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

A far better look;

to be honest though I might not even have recognised him at all if the you hadn't of said it was the Miz! 

Crazy how different he looks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He looks much better. That look makes him look older (which is a good thing for The Miz because he looks like a teenager before) less goofy and more sophisticated. You could take him more seriously as credible threat with this look as well - which is important because one of the biggest criticisms of The Miz is his un-serious, goofy, child-like appearance.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Hopefully He At least feuds with Christian, or better yet wins the US Title.


----------



## TheChamp619 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunno about anyone else but I really hope he doesn't keep this hair. I like his regular WWE hair.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Damn. :shocked:

I'd hit that.

No seriously, he actually looks like a grown adult now.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow so the Miz looks like a movie star now and every one now jumping on his dick? :lmao
you guys never fail to amaze me.

I will laugh my ass off when he returns with the same looks with the faux hawk and his shitty character and watch all of you turn on him again.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd keep the hair, but once the filming's done he should either shave the beard off or trim it down to a really thin chinstrap.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice look for The Miz! Might actually check this movie out when it releases, he seems like he could play a convincing marine now. Is it me, or does he look like Chris Evans as Captain America there?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome look. Would fit a face Miz perfectly. Which I assume if they're going to promote this movie that's what they intend to do?


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

John Bradshaw Mizfield Ladies and Gentlemen...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow Miz actually looks decent with this new look he really should keep this look for when he returns. Dont ever have the faux hawk again Miz. Also he looks like a man and not some boy and this image does look like a main eventer image. I hope to god WWE dont tell him to change back to his orignal look when he left for this movie. He defintely is IWC new darling


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The next Batman


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Pfft that's not The Miz, that's clearly Joel McHale.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Some are calling Miz "main eventer" material now because he... changed his hair style? Seriously, WTF is wrong with some of you people?

The Miz was awesome before, and he will be when he returns -- regardless of hair style.


----------



## jwin (May 31, 2012)

The girl is hot


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

He looks better than with the faux hawk. 
"Nice faux hawk you ****" unk2


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great. When someone is playing a heel they should look annoying , weak (if thats the type of heel they play)and make you dislike them simply by their look. 
Remember folks you arent supposed to like heels.

Lets not get carried away with this look though , it could simply be just a look for the movie and he could well be going back to the other look when he returns to the ring. After all just because Rock was dressed as a tooth fairy didnt mean he came back to the wwe dressed as one.
However I do hope he keeps the look and I have been waiting for a Miz turn since he won the title. Im a big fan of his and seeing him used the way he has been recently has dissapointed me.

To me he is a natural face and let me explain why 
1. Great talker , not just in the ring but also with the media. 
Why have one of your most media savvy wrestlers be a heel when as a face they will create alot more of a fanbase for themselves and the company ?

2. He has the American farm boy look that would go down a treat with the casual fans. As much as Punk looks badass sometimes the "hero" needs to look like a hero. Can you imagine if Peter Parker looked like Punk ?

3.His story is fantastic. Look back to the clip played before his entrance at wrestlemania 27 and you can see what I mean.
He hasnt had half the time as most other guys on the roster to train in this profession yet look how far he has come.

Used the right way his story can become an integral part to his character. In fact he doesnt really need a characater , if he just lets himself , the real self come out I am positive that the crowd , casuals and smarks would appreciate what he has done and his desire to succeed in a business where he had been told countless occasions he had no right to be in.

I still believe he is the future face of the company , not for his skills in the ring but because what he has the potential do do outside of it cannot and should not be avoided.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

A LOT BETTER


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He has that super hero john cena look.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

He looks better than his usual metrosexual self but to say he looks credible all of sudden.... :lmao


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

imagine this look with the suit back in his good days.He would have been AWESOME!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes he looks okay but hope this doesn't mean he gets a push..

He hasn't got any redeeming qualities.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He still looks like a tool. Miz is just one of those people who have a permanent douche face.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Now just one of you relay all this "keep this look" banter back to Triple H so they know how to book him when he returns.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. Everything that made people laugh when they said they were gonna turn him into a marine is gone. Definitely needs to return with this look (although if he starts saluting to the camera, bitches will be shot.)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I think I'm in love, in a completely straight way. Miz you beast!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

He looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

omaroo said:


> Yes he looks okay but hope this doesn't mean he gets a push..
> 
> He hasn't got any redeeming qualities.


A guy who grew up loving wrestling who once he finally got to the big show was bullied by HHH, JBL, and the like. And proved everyone wrong by getting, being good on the mic, and winning the WWE title and going over the golden idiot that is John Cena? He was meant to be a face last summer when you think about it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Revann said:


> Im almost certain hes returning as a babyface. When was the last time they had a wrestler who was a heel in a movie? Kinda hard to market the movie when they are heels.


Ted Dibiase


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Mi? Miz?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao

IWC riding Miz's dick when 85% have constantly been shitting all over him ever since he won the WWE title, now he has a new look and everybody is right back onto the miz bandwagon.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

He looks hawt..I like it


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Miz lookin' boss.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz actually does look like a boss


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

WOW didnt even recognise him


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like a butch lesbian, and Dean from Supernatural in that pic.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, he looks great


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Domenico said:


> :lmao
> 
> IWC riding Miz's dick when 85% have constantly been shitting all over him ever since he won the WWE title, now he has a new look and everybody is right back onto the miz bandwagon.


Same loser, different haircut.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

This look isn't half bad. He ought to keep it when he returns as a face. He needs to come back looking slightly different.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

How would you sell The Miz as a face though? 

He is just the guy that people love to hate.


----------



## nipuncool (Apr 5, 2012)

The standard method to instantly become a face is to come to the aid of a face who is getting beat down by heels, or to get a beating at the hands of heels.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

People do love to hate The Miz. His style and even his hairdo just scream "douchebag". However, I think that there is a lot of potential in him as a face. If his look were to be changed up to the look in this photo or something similar and his personality was tweaked just a tiny bit to makes him less arrogant, then a face run for The Miz could work. His catchphrase "I'm The Miz and I'm...AWESOME!" can easily be a babyface catchphrase. Instead of the audience screaming "Awful!", they can chant "Awesome!" right with him. I think he would be a cool new face for people to latch onto. Don't get me wrong, I like The Miz as is and if he returns still a heel, then I can live with it. But we've seen that. And if we never saw it again, we wouldn't really be missing out on anything. A face run for him would be very, very fresh and could potentially change his career forever.

The name "The Miz" is still a little silly, but The Rock has worked all these years. Miz could always change to "Mike Mizanin" to be taken more seriously.

Imagine The Miz returning with a changed attitude, claiming that he's had some time to think and realized how immature he was. He could say that while he's seen some great success, he was just a young idiot. You could play with the theme of "redemption" with The Miz and have the audience really get behind him as he fights to prove himself instead of returning to his old tricks. Heck, you could even give him a monster face build, have him win the 2013 Royal Rumble and finally achieve his redemption by winning a world title at WrestleMania XXIX.

I rambled and got a bit off track. My point is, I think there is huge potential in an alignment change for this guy. Maybe the best face turn ever.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

He reminds me of Steve Buscemi in Con Air for some reason. 










As for the look, I think he looks positively ridiculous but that's just me.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

He kinda looks like Scott Disick


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Miz can be a good face

WWE can do that easily-Help someone from a heel beatdown,Thrash talk Vickie or Michael Cole or getting a beatdown from Big Show

He is very good in the ring,so being a face won't be that face

He should face some hardcore heels who won't get booed


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 Ton 21 said:


> WTF?
> He looks like Michael Biehn In Terminator


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol looks like all the "Miz can't look serious" posts are going to tone down now LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He still looks as intimidating as Josh Mathews.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Best way to get someone over as face is very very very simple. Just make him aid John Cena and voilá.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been thinking this could be the making of the Miz having a totally different look, this movie being a sell out at the box office and then Miz returns and gets pushed right back to the top and become WWE champion again only this time he ould be a face so people would be totally supporting him


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He kinda looks like Alex Riley, looks alot better anyway. Maybe if he comes back with this look he can be booked as something more than just a chicken shit heel.


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

2 Ton 21 said:


> WTF?
> He looks like Michael Biehn In Terminator


Bingo. Glad to see I wasn't the only person who double-taked when I saw the picture initially..

Definitely a good look for him, if he keeps it when he returns it could do him wonders, especially if we're to see him return as a face. A new start, somewhat, with a new look entirely because, to be fair, he looks nothing like his heel persona there. Without sounding incredibly ****, the stubble works well for him defining his cheekbones, definitely a far better look for him than his old one. I actually think if you got him out of those terrible y-fronts, and into an attire to suit, perhaps the leather jacket he had for Wrestlemania 27 with trunks (early Jericho), he'd actually look far more marketable than he currently is.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

He looks great. I hope he can be AWESOME again when he comes back to the ring. What separates Miz from 90% of WWE roster is that he has pure talent for anything he puts his mind to. Cena has done acting. Jericho is in a rock band. Punk is a gifted commentator. Jeff Hardy is an artist. Miz can also do all sorts of entertaining non-wrestling things.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He actually looks his age instead of an 18 year old.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

what the fuck is going on in here


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

He looks tough for once.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

He should keep this look without a doubt. The "pretty-boy" MTV look he had with that fauxhawk was so unfitting for someone who wants to be a main eventer.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe it's just the picture, but it's almost shocking how different he looks. He should definitely come back that way, if only to freshen things up a bit.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been the year of new hairstyles. Jack Swagger, Bobby Roode, Chris Jericho, Edge, Chris Sabin, and now The Miz. Missing anyone?


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

You people are going too far with this. It's just a look. Sure, it suits him more, but no need to spray jizz all over the place.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny how getting rid of the faux hawk makes him look so much better. He needs to keep that look.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Eh, anything's an improvement from that retarded faux hawk.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Now he doesn't look like an overgrown manchild.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

amazing how a fauxhawk can make you easily hated


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow he is pretty unrecognisable


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AWWWWWESOME


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

boring


----------



## nipuncool (Apr 5, 2012)

A new haircut and everyone loves the Miz now. Didn't see that coming when made the thread.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Inb4 miz gets the role of a grown up kyle reese being sent back to the past in terminator 5


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Ignoramus said:


> You people are going too far with this. It's just a look. Sure, it suits him more, but no need to spray jizz all over the place.


I think the overreactions are due to the fact the look not only seems to suit Miz but it makes him look way more legit than he did with the fauxhawk.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz is gonna have a mega push when he returns I just know it


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

If he returns with this look, he would clearly be a great face for RAW!


----------

